# Looking for a Horse?



## EventerGirl98 (May 16, 2012)

All 16 horses below are going to the slaughter house if not sold, if you are looking for a horse check them out, please!

**Slaughter Bound Horses**


----------



## FarmersDaughter725 (May 16, 2012)

Ahhh I had to look. 

If I had the time and money to haul all the way to WA, I'd probably adopt 4. I wish I could help them out


----------



## EventerGirl98 (May 16, 2012)

Double -------->


----------



## EventerGirl98 (May 17, 2012)

They all have homes now.


----------



## FarmersDaughter725 (May 17, 2012)

projectpony said:
			
		

> They all have homes now.


Awh I'm glad to hear that. That makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## EventerGirl98 (May 17, 2012)

Same here. Now my firnd and I are going to make a roadtrip to WA with her aunt to pick up 2 Standardbreds going to the slaughter house.


----------



## FarmersDaughter725 (May 18, 2012)

That sounds like a good time.


----------

